# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Bosch] Ψυγείο Bosch kan58A45

## Kostasrag

Αγορασμένο πριν 3 χρόνια ξεκίνησε με ήχο αλάρμ το ψυγείο 3 διακοπτομενους, αφού δεν σταμάταγε κλείσαμε το ρεύμα, μετά άρχισε να κολάει το μηχάνημα που γυρίζει τα παγάκια (πάγο κυψέλες ) και έκανε έντονο θόρυβο και έκλεινε από ρεύμα μόνο του, μετά του ξανανοίξαμε τα ρεύματα έκανε έντονο θόρυβο ο μηχανισμός ξεκόλλησε πατοντας το κουμπί τεστ που έχει στης παγοκυψελεσ, και φάνηκε ότι όλα πάνε καλά,μετά από 4 λεπτά σταμάτησε να έχει ρεύμα και έκλεισε τώρα ούτε ανοίγει ούτε κλείνει...καμία συμβουλή?

----------


## gkagkasi

Πλακετα την πατησα και εγω .....

----------


## JOUN

1+ χρόνο μετά, μάλλον θα το έφτιαξε η θα πήρε άλλο..

----------

